# The Watchmaker's House



## Rubex (Apr 18, 2017)

This house used to belong to a London watchmaker who, after getting into some trouble with Inland Revenue, moved here where he carried on repairing clocks and watches in an outhouse. Looking at the passport of the owner’s wife, it seemed they loved travelling what with the various stamps from different countries, and all the old photographs from their adventures that got left behind. After passing away, the owner left his property to his sons. The house was sold 2 years ago but neither renovation or demolition works have begun. 














































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2017)

I enjoyed your take on it Rubex, the photographs of the photographs were Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Gromr (Apr 18, 2017)

Such a lovely place. The view from the balcony looks great! Great photos as always


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 18, 2017)

It would be interesting to be shouting Mince in the park while on walking duties.

My neighbour has this sort of trouble with his dog Fudge.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 18, 2017)

Great report there rubex nice photos.


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard Davies said:


> It would be interesting to be shouting Mince in the park while on walking duties.
> 
> My neighbour has this sort of trouble with his dog Fudge.



I just snorted my drink out of my nose, thanks for that!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 18, 2017)

I have done 2 recent visits here & believe one of the singers has already gone!
There is soo much cool stuff it there its a shame that the inevitable will happen as popularity for this one grows.
Good post though thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Apr 19, 2017)

Time well spent there Rubex. Lovely set. And a dog(?) Called Mince too!


----------



## BoneDust (Apr 19, 2017)

Calling your dog Mince is probably as bad as calling it Syndrome. These photos are wonderfully captured - especially the one of the postcard.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 19, 2017)

Well what can i say, speechless. Some lovely clear and crisp shots there Rubex. Its hard to pic a favourite


----------



## brickworx (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice little place, cute - thanks


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 19, 2017)

krela said:


> I just snorted my drink out of my nose, thanks for that!



I wasn't expecting anyone to find that interesting, let alone funny!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (May 3, 2017)

Wow thats great! Cant believe theres a pool! Great find! Love the shot of the boat btw!


----------



## Ferox (May 3, 2017)

Nice looking place and great pics Rubex. Those bloody Singer sewing machines seem to pop up everywhere


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2017)

Fantastic set, those photos are heart warming and heart breaking. 
Just brilliant. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kcon4 (May 5, 2017)

Wow, amazing photos! I love how you can create a story about their life just through the images.


----------



## skankypants (May 7, 2017)

Super stuff Rubex,thanks for posting


----------

